# ارجو شرح عمل الدائرة الالكترونية لجهاز قياس ضغط الدم الرقمي



## علاءرجب (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو التكرم بشرح الدوائر الالكترونية الخاصة بجهاز قياس ضغط الدم الرقمي شرح مبسط 
المشروع موجود على هذا الموقع
http://courses.cit.cornell.edu/ee476/FinalProjects/s2005/ww56_ws62/Final Project Web/index.html#top


----------

